
The Best Cheat Sheets for Web Developers   - ajbatac
http://www.webappers.com/2008/11/05/best-cheat-sheets-for-web-developers/
======
bigthboy
Very nice collection of resources for anyone, professional or amateur. This
could be especially helpful when learning a new programming language or just
using one that you haven't in a while.

Something I've also found helpful (when doing web scripting), is Dreamweaver's
built-in syntax database that really helps speed things up as you type.

~~~
RossM
I found Dreamweaver's intellisense-clone a bit annoying to be honest. I'd
rather it didn't put characters _after_ my cursor, but allow me to select from
a list like in VS.

------
callmeed
Just what I need ... a cheat sheet of cheat sheets.

------
thomasmallen
If you need this many, you're doing something very wrong.

~~~
RossM
Oh I don't know - for a learning developer I could see these as useful prompts
for anyone trying to _get_ the syntax.

However, people who work professionally in these languages should really be
able to do without them.

~~~
thomasmallen
I agree, I just read "for Web Developers" as "for professional web developers"

------
jodrellblank
Is there a good javascript cheatsheet anywhere?

I only use it occasionally, and always get hit in the face by it not being
Python.

"Oh "if c in string" doesn't work? Iteration isn't nice? Strings can't trim
their own whitespace? Hello, haven't you ever used Python?"

------
utx00
bookmark

